
A post from Virgin America's inaugural GoGo WiFi flight - echair
http://www.engadget.com/2008/11/22/on-virgin-americas-inaugural-gogo-wifi-flight-this-post-publis/
======
jedc
Say it ain't so!

I love the fact that I can force myself to disconnect on flights...

